# moving to spain



## shellc (Apr 28, 2010)

hi 
please can i get some advice ,how much money do you need behind you to move to spain is it easy to find a job i have two children and am worried that if i move out to spain with the girls after a few months i would have to move back as i havent enough money we really want to move out soon i have a bit of money please help


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

shellc said:


> hi
> please can i get some advice ,how much money do you need behind you to move to spain is it easy to find a job i have two children and am worried that if i move out to spain with the girls after a few months i would have to move back as i havent enough money we really want to move out soon i have a bit of money please help


 
Hi there!
All of these are recent threads called *moving to Spain. *They will give you an idea of the employment situation, what people think about learning the language, education etc.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/30353-moving-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/50715-moving-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/50477-moving-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/47552-moving-spain.html

Akll you have to do is get a cuppa and read and read!


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

shellc said:


> hi
> please can i get some advice ,how much money do you need behind you to move to spain is it easy to find a job i have two children and am worried that if i move out to spain with the girls after a few months i would have to move back as i havent enough money we really want to move out soon i have a bit of money please help


Food and utility bills, whilst you find a job - 1000€ a month + rent + specials (kids need dental work, car needs repair or whatever) and no flying back to UK 2 or 3 times a year - sticking to local product (no HP sauce ) - i.e., a carefull budget.

No, finding a job is not easy no matter what you're area of work is. The area you choose impacts work a lot!! Like anywhere else, capital and large cities easier than coastal and rural zones.

Xose
P.S. A lot more detail might get you some targetted help - if you need it


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its also going to depend on where you move to as its clear costs are more expensive for instance in the CDS than they are in the Northern CB.

When I moved here I heard of pensioners getting by on €800 a month, but thats changed a bit now!

I know of many couples that live on €1500 a month, but thats generally with no rent payable. You have your kids to, and the costs associated with schooling as not all is free ... you have to pay for books in some areas

I'd be looking to move out with at least 12 months living costs behind you. As stated, work is tough here at the moment with unemployment at a high level


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Its also going to depend on where you move to as its clear costs are more expensive for instance in the CDS than they are in the Northern CB.
> 
> When I moved here I heard of pensioners getting by on €800 a month, but thats changed a bit now!
> 
> ...


in fact you have to pay for your school books & all sorts of other stuff everywhere afaik - although in some areas some/all children get a 'bono libro' towards books

in our region all primary school children receive this (last year it was 127 euros for my younger dd) & I have heard this is to be extended to secondary school as of this year.:clap2:

It goes nowhere near paying for everything though - reckon on a minimum of 200-400 euros per child to pay out in September - & more bits & pieces throughout the year


there is other financial help for school stuff for low income, large & single parent families - but this (around here anyway) has to be applied for during the previous school year

then add on 4-5 euros a day per child for school lunches - not cheap but worth every cent - no packed lunches allowed! 2 kids - 160-200 euros a month

and this is state school - if you're looking at private international school for older kids - then living costs increase exponentially


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> in fact you have to pay for your school books & all sorts of other stuff everywhere afaik - although in some areas some/all children get a 'bono libro' towards books
> 
> in our region all primary school children receive this (last year it was 127 euros for my younger dd) & I have heard this is to be extended to secondary school as of this year.:clap2:
> 
> ...


In my daughters area the school gives a discount on meals as she lives in the campo .. I think the cost is 35cents per child per day but her children do not like school meals and so she has to collect them each day, they also get help with travelling costs but it all has to be applied for during the previous school year and they do not advertise the fact. This year they have said no help for transport.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Its also going to depend on where you move to as its clear costs are more expensive for instance in the CDS than they are in the Northern CB.
> 
> When I moved here I heard of pensioners getting by on €800 a month, but thats changed a bit now!
> 
> ...



Blimey Strav, what's the average wage down your neck of the woods?:confused2:

Either the national averages are pants (which they are, but on the up scale!) or these couples aren't exactly "budgetting to get by whilst waiting for work".


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Our school fees for our two boys (9 and 7) to go to an internation aschool will be around €10,000 - €12,000 per year depending on books bought, uniform, school bus, hot lunches etc...

We have had an 8 year plan to move over and will have enough money to last us at least 2 yrs but we also have our own business in the UK bringing us in an income.

I would say bring as much as you can over with you as unless your contributing to the state system you wont be entitled to any benefits.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Running two houses and a car, the cost here, Canary Islands, averages out at £800 (British Pounds), per month. Those are day to day living expenses there are only two of us and we own the properties outright. Holidays, meals out etc. cost extra


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

As a rule of thumb (ignoring rent and school fees), I would say that it will be the same costs roughly as what you spend in the UK. Dont be fooled by the idea that sunshine makes living cheaper! 
Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> As a rule of thumb (ignoring rent and school fees), I would say that it will be the same costs roughly as what you spend in the UK. Dont be fooled by the idea that sunshine makes living cheaper!
> Jo xxx


I would disagree with that, here it is far far cheaper than what it was in the U.K. for example

Council tax U.K. £1082 here 300€

Diesel Litre U.K. £1 20.9 here 76cents

A weeks supply of fresh veg and fruit 4€

Heating in the U.K. annually £1300, here nothing at all,

Those are but a few examples


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> I would disagree with that, here it is far far cheaper than what it was in the U.K. for example
> 
> Council tax U.K. £1082 here 300€
> 
> ...


DIESEL 76 cents?????????? I know I've been away for a week but it was 1.10 in Spain when I left and here in the UK its 1.19 !! Certainly for me, it seems that everything is further away in Spain so I drive alot more, negating any difference!!!

Fresh fruit and veg is just as cheap in the market in my local town in the UK as in Spain

Heating cost me a small fortune last winter, houses are not insulated, lots of cool tiles and central heating is fairly rare!!!! 

Council tax is cheaper, but in general thats something thats included in the rent

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> DIESEL 76 cents?????????? I know I've been away for a week but it was 1.10 in Spain when I left and here in the UK its 1.19 !! Certainly for me, it seems that everything is further away in Spain so I drive alot more, negating any difference!!!
> 
> Fresh fruit and veg is just as cheap in the market in my local town in the UK as in Spain
> 
> ...


The Diesel in the Canary Island of El Hierro is today 76 cents, we are always cheaper than the peninsular usually about 30 to 35 cents cheaper.

We do not heat the houses here, the temperature on the coast rarely goes below 18ºc. I have an oil filled electric radiator, it did not get used last winter. Higher on the island, where it does get colder, some of the houses have fireplaces but they are not used much and if used the logs they burn can be obtained free of charge.

We do not pay any rent, but to rent a 2 bed apartment would cost 300 to 350€ a month, that would include every thing, water electricity rates the lot.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hepa said:


> The Diesel in the Canary Island of El Hierro is today 76 cents, we are always cheaper than the peninsular usually about 30 to 35 cents cheaper.
> 
> We do not heat the houses here, the temperature on the coast rarely goes below 18ºc. I have an oil filled electric radiator, it did not get used last winter. Higher on the island, where it does get colder, some of the houses have fireplaces but they are not used much and if used the logs they burn can be obtained free of charge.
> 
> We do not pay any rent, but to rent a 2 bed apartment would cost 300 to 350€ a month, that would include every thing, water electricity rates the lot.


HAH!! the rents the same as the mainland! :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> HAH!! the rents the same as the mainland! :clap2:
> 
> Jo xxx


I also think that the property on the peninsular might be cheaper than here.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Hepa said:


> I also think that the property on the peninsular might be cheaper than here.


Quite agree with you Hepa that the Canaries knocks the Peninsula into a cocked hat whichever way you look at it.
I spent ten years around the Islas and loved every minute of it.
They are probably entitled to charge an extra 50% for rent and property for the much better all year round climate alone
I did find a variation in prices throughout the Isles back then.
For instance food,bar and restaurant charges were always higher in Gran Canaria and Fuerteventura tourist areas than the S.of Tenerife and such as your island.
Not sure what it was down to, but did notice that the more expensive regions usually had a higher percentage of Germans than Brits.
I loved El Hierro as it was almost tourist free back then and like stepping back a hundred years in time
Could check in and out of an apartment block without anyone even knowing.
Usually had to look for the landlord in the local bar to pay him before driving off.
Most cars had doors left open with keys in the ignition.
I remember a sort of restaurant run by two very old guys who did everything in slow motion.
I'm sure one of them was Lurch the Butler out of the Adams family.
Fortunately we were the only customers,so eventually we did get served with some good wholesome food, if not exactly of Egon Ronay standard.
Very cheap and a different and enjoyable experience.:clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> In my daughters area the school gives a discount on meals as she lives in the campo .. I think the cost is 35cents per child per day but her children do not like school meals and so she has to collect them each day, they also get help with travelling costs but it all has to be applied for during the previous school year and they do not advertise the fact. This year they have said no help for transport.


my younger dd actually gets free meals & transport as we live more than 3km from school - but that is different in different areas as you have illustrated

we have just paid 45 euros for next year's 'lunch supervision' costs - in previous years they haven't asked for this until October - but this year it had to be paid by the end of June


----------



## shellc (Apr 28, 2010)

hi everyone 
thankyou for replying to my message much appreciated really helpful thanks again 
shell


----------

